
Scaling Postgres Database - eloycoto
https://medium.com/avitotech/standby-in-production-scaling-application-in-second-largest-classified-site-in-the-world-97a79a1929de
======
machinecoffee
Really excellent article on real world experience with Postgres at scale,
thanks.

It is quite long though, so I guess people are still reading it :)

